# Madeira Thread



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Just thought you guys might be interested? There is a lady on e-bay selling madeira #40 poly, 1100 yd spools. She has a 48 color assortment, no duplicates, for $134.50 with free shipping. That comes out to about $2.80 per spool. Think she said a 48 spool case would be around $10.00 also included in the free shipping. Also has a 24 spool assortment of neons for $59.00. I went to sporting goods and typed in Madeira Thread and found her. E-bay handle is gabby213.

hope this helps someone, cheapest I have found. :fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

$1.95 at http://www.brothermall2.com/Default.aspx

best price I've seen, great customer service, shipping is cheap too.


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Walt,
Have tried this site several times and it does not work. Hit on the thread or any other tab and nothing. Plus I have to pay shipping if I use them. If you get it to work let me know. :fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

greenbowfish said:


> Thanks Walt,
> Have tried this site several times and it does not work. Hit on the thread or any other tab and nothing. Plus I have to pay shipping if I use them. If you get it to work let me know. :fishing:


It works fine for me, but is a little slow to upload. I think the shipping charges from them is very reasonable compared to a lot of places I order from, I've used them plenty in the past with no issues.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenbowfish, that is the same place I was talking about.


----------

